# New ST327P



## cuse (Nov 3, 2015)

Just had my new ST327P delivered and it looks even better in my garage than on the dealer's floor. First thing I did was change out the metal skids with the plastic pair that was supplied with the unit. Looking for recommendations on a set of more substantial plastic shoes?????? Also any recommendations on preparing beyond the usual check/tighten gas, oil, fasteners, etc. would certainly be appreciated. Any breakin for the engine or hydro tranny needed? Any other advise would be welcomed.

I will write a review after a few uses in various snow conditions.

Thanks


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Cuse, check out the ST324 threads. Lotsa of different ideas on things to look for/tweak in that thread.

On oil fill was approx 4 ounce shy of the full mark on the dipstick FWIW.

For breakin, usual OPE practice for me is Dino Oil for the 1st 5 hrs. If you're OCD, you can do a OCI after running it for 30-45. WOT for me, with periods of no load as well


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Best thing you can do for maintenance is *READ YOUR OWNER'S MANUAL*. 
As to your skids, I'd use the composite set that you just installed, until they wear out. Logic says there just isn't much difference in skids except their shape and the material used in making them. I personally use skids that I make myself using old HDPE cutting boards. Others use the nice metal skids mfd. by snowblowerskids.com. He's a member here if I'm not mistaken. Others will ONLY use skids made for their machine and sold by the company etc. 
Enjoy your machine and don't overthink this whole process of beginning with a new blower. Follow your manual.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I didn't find any specific break in procedure in the owners manual so I just blocked up the chassis with three 2x4s and ran the engine in various gears along with the auger for 10 minutes or so. To set the height of the shoes I placed a paint stick under each end of the scraper bar. I also gave all pivot points or guides a shot of silicone for lubrication. Your manual should indicate a couple of places where white grease is recommended. Other than that just waiting for the snow.


----------



## cuse (Nov 3, 2015)

Decided to get the new ST327P ready for our first snow. Checked the oil and added about 2 oz. Set the plastic shoes to allow for 1/8 in. spacing on the scraper bar. Pulled out my grease gun to lub. the auger shaft and to my surprise could not find any zerk fittings. My question now is what keeps the auger shaft from rusting and freezing to the inner drive shaft making the shear bolts ineffective in protecting the gears? I know Toro does not use shear bolts and claims they are not needed with their hardened gears, but the Husky does use shear bolts without an apparent way to grease the space between the auger and drive shaft. Any experts ready to educate me on this design?


----------

